# Post-Apocalyptic Map Zone



## Mutant Lord

Like Maps? Like the post-apocalyptic Genre? Then this is the thread for you. Post your own maps, or links to maps, or just friendly comments about those you see here. 

I'll start with a full color map for The Crossroads Region Gazetteer
WM

[



There is another discussion about this map over at the Cartographer's guild site showing 7 zoomed in detail shots and an explanation of how it was hand sculpted using Crayola model magic and acrylic paint, balsa wood and old bristle brushes. The link: http://www.cartographersguild.com/f...ic-hand-sculpted-coastal-zone.html#post231381


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Post Apocalyptic town maps*

So, I thought I'd add some more post-apocalyptic maps to this thread, here showing top down views of several communities:


----------



## WayneLigon

The map from the Emberverse books


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More Post-Apocalyptic Communities*

Okay, so here are another five top down maps of post-apocalyptic communities of The Crossroads Region, which is situated over just part of the former megalopolis of Los Angeles. Enjoy and please comment! WM


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Let's continue our tour of the Crossroads Region....*

Let's continue our map tour of the Crossroads Region...




Port Folly, a post-apocalyptic pirate town separated from the mainland off Los Angeles. Somewhat like Tortuga from Pirates of the Caribbean



 
Leper Hold, a run-down, muddy little leper colony amid the Forks. 



 
The Seaside town of Memory. One of the few open barter towns that are still not officially aligned to a larger faction. A good place for your characters to rest up and get provisions for their next dig.



 
Ruled by the Dominion of Aberratia, the coastal town of Windway is no place for pure stock humans or cyborgs to visit. The locals are not keen on being ruled by the Dominion, and a simmering rebellion is waiting for the right trigger, or group of visitors, to set things off.



 
Sandbarra, a great little stop for your excavators, and part of the Lower Freehold. Watch out for mutant alligators in the river, though.



 
Have I not shown this here yet? This is the ink map of the Crossroads Region.  
The gazetteer book has a PDF preview if you want to look at some more art from the hefty tome. Here's the link
http://www.outlandarts.com/crossroads-region-demo.pdf
 Enjoy 
WM


----------



## Hand of Evil

great maps


----------

